# high contrast self portrait



## vonnagy (Mar 24, 2004)

what, did you actually think i would be crazy enough to show my entire face in this post?

I had a bit of fun with the old d10 tonight. I set the iso to 'H' and mercifully wrapped a towel around my face for the sake of the forum members. It really came out with a funky texture.  Jacked the contrast and the sharpness to give a bit of a rough feeling.  







comments/critiques/suggestions welcome.


----------



## MDowdey (Mar 24, 2004)

float like a butterfly!!! sting like a bee!!!!!


mark is the greatest!!!!



md


----------



## oriecat (Mar 24, 2004)

It's cool Mark!!  But c'mon show us the face! 

I do think a bit of the crop could help.  There's just a lot of towel up top that I don't feel is necessary.


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm with Orie....crop out the top third or so of the towel.   

Aside from that.... I am finding this image totally sexy.  It's all about texture, and suggestion.   The B&W is SO in-your-face, too.   WOW!!!    I'm floored.    Nice work, especially this spur of the moment kind, matey!!



 :idea: 

Can we see the smeared bathroom mirror one again....?   Oh, never mind.


----------



## markc (Mar 24, 2004)

Great shot, Mark! I tend to lean towards the high-grain/high-contrast shots. A crop might be a good thing, but I wouldn't much. Personally, I'd only come down halfway on that triangle at the upper right. I still like to see the curve there. Then I would come up from the bottom to give you a 4:5 ratio.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks for your suggestions!

hrrm, I'm having a hard time deciding how to crop this - feel free to reedit this. I like the curves on top, and i like the 'sig rune' shape of the collar on bottom (but perhaps that's distracting?)



> float like a butterfly!!! sting like a bee!!!!!
> 
> mark is the greatest!!!!
> 
> md



bahahahahhaha!!  :lmao: :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## terri (Mar 24, 2004)

The bottom of this image isn't distracting or bothering me a bit.   I kind of like that ghostly little thing, too (whatever you called it).   It's the top third of the head.   Looking at the right side of the image, crop about an inch, inch and a half maybe above the line of the towel.   Get in tight, about where that shoadow of crease line is.   Oh yeah!   :thumbsup:


----------



## oriecat (Mar 24, 2004)

Yip, that's exactly where I see it too, terri.


----------



## AirVenture (Mar 24, 2004)

Very nice indeed!

I do get a little bit of a boxing vibe as well   

-Brett


----------



## Harpper (Mar 24, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> It really came out with a funky texture.  Jacked the contrast and the sharpness to give a bit of a rough feeling.


Nice! It really worked well for this picture. It adds an artist individual touch to it and is far different than your other pictures. Very creative. I pretty much like the crop the way it is because, for me, the focial point is more about the towel and how it wraps around your head.

I get the damm Mark needs a haircut type of feeling.  Just kidding. Cropping too much of the towel losses that boxing feeling for me. It just depends on what you are going for.


----------



## markc (Mar 24, 2004)

I can see why you guys like it there. I think it's a matter of what kind of mood you want from it. I get a different feel from it with the closer crop. I guess I just like the mystery? of the distance. As is, it's more about a veiled figure. A close crop makes it about a veiled face. Nothing wrong with either, just different.


----------



## Corry (Mar 25, 2004)

You know, this is why I joined this forum in the first place.... so I could get to see fantasticly creative images such as this one that give me the inspiration to be more creative in my own photography.  I love your posts, Vonnagy....your photography is awesome!


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 25, 2004)

The time has come at last when I must underline what Terri has said before me (for this has been going through my mind ever since I saw this photo for the first time, which was two days ago):

This is about the sexiest male portrait I have ever seen in my life!
Crop borders or no crop borders - I can't tell that my eyes get drawn to anything else but this mouth.......... 'nuff said.


----------

